# State of Michgian Barbecue Association 1st Meeting



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2007)

_(copied from e-mail I received)_

Good Evening All,

I am sorry for the delay in getting this out, but we have arranged for our first meeting. It is scheduled for January 27th at 3:00pm at the offices of WBCT/WBFX in Grand Rapids. Thanks to Rich Berry for allowing us the use of his meeting room. I do apologize for those on the east side of the state, we will reciprocate!! I will also send out an agenda as soon as I complete it, I wanted to get this info out now so people can make plans. Please let me know if you will be able to attend. Address is below. Also please pass this on to *anyone who may be interested*. I will try and hit the major web boards by tomorrow (hopefully)!!

Thanks again for the interest.

WBCT-FM & WBFX-FM
77 Monroe Center, Suite 1000
Grand Rapids, Michigan 49503

Regards,

Mike
rssbbq.com


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 21, 2007)

I can see that there is a huge interest in this endeavor!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 21, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I can see that there is a huge interest in this endeavor!



It was an informational post, wasn't expecting responses. But I can see where someone from Ohio couldn't figure that out.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 21, 2007)

Well let us know what happens when the two of you get together!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 21, 2007)

Now why would we do that?


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 21, 2007)

Lots of interest on the Brethren Board and  Ray Brasos
LOL I believe in localized Groups


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: mi association*



			
				bbqgut said:
			
		

> cant make grand rapids but i am definatley interrested in the associations goings on. im new to this site and have been looking for michigan quers to cook with or against.  Is the only cook off in michigan in grand rapids?...dale


Welcome to the forum "bbqgut".
Bruce there will be at least 4 of us


----------



## wittdog (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: mi association*



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> bbqgut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Watch it Puff...not all of that is fat...I'm sure Bruce has some muscle left....if not he still has connections with the man...be ashame if they towed the van and you lost your view....


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: mi association*



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the post above my post


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Puff, it appears that Mr. Svelt didn't figure that out.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, it appears that Mr. Svelt didn't figure that out.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: mi association*



			
				bbqgut said:
			
		

> cant make grand rapids but i am definatley interrested in the associations goings on. im new to this site and have been looking for michigan quers to cook with or against.  Is the only cook off in michigan in grand rapids?...dale



I believe there is one in Silver Lake as well. I think there is one other, but I am not certain where it is. They had one two years running at Cabelas in Dundee, but I believe they have put the kaibosh on that one.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: mi association*



			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> bbqgut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's to bad   
I had a great time with you guys there last year


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, it appears that Mr. Svelt didn't figure that out.


See what I get for trying to defend you


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

bbqgut said:
			
		

> any news on the mi conferance? :roll:


Nothing yet.
Do you have the email addy?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2007)

For those who are interested in the meeting notes, please PM me with your email address and I will forward them to you, that way we won't have to bore the rest of the folk here, especially the one's from Ohio.   

It was decided at the meeting that the name of the orgainzation will be the Great Lakes BBQ Association.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. Sensitive!


----------

